# The Cape Chef hits 3000



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

No... not 3000 years old.... 3000 POSTS!! 

WAY TO GO!!

That is, indeed, a wonderful accomplishment from a wise and knowing contributor!

Post on, sir!:chef:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

OMG CC!!!

I have learned so much from you! BIG HUG!!!

Nancy


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats, to such a wonderful, prolific contributer to the cafe!!!! Here is to you:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

We are all vastly richer for your contributions here, CC. And, we get to enjoy your :crazy: sense of humor, your way with foie gras, your infectious love of wine and your willingness to share your knowledge.

We raise a glass to you! :beer: (I couldn't find a wine glass...)


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefTalk is deeply indebted to CC for his kindness and caring for the community. Thanks and heres to 3000 more....

Wait if you hit 6000 posts maybe you should get a really special prize. 


Congratulations.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

CC, you must have cramps in your fingers! Keep posting, and we'll keep reading...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

No Way.....so was that a culmination of all your personalities or is the actual number much more?
Your amazing my friend....always a joy to read your work.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

CC, you are a prime example of why I love this crazy business. You are caring, and giving, and always excited about what you do, and always learning, and always teaching. All right, so you haven't yet mastered walking on water  But I still want to be you if I ever grow up. Thank you for being my friend.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nicko - Are the mugs all gone? How about a ChefTalk mouse pad?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Jim, nancya, Pete, Mezzaluna, Anneke, Nicko, Momoreg, Shroomgirl, Suzanne and KyleW.

I can't thank you enough for your kind sentiments, I love Cheftalk, and have learned so much from all of you, not just about cooking, but about kindness and friendship 

I have met a few of you all, and now I consider us friends, who would of thunk it ?

I love you guys very much
Brad aka CC:blush:

PS, Lets all wish for peace on this tiny earth of ours


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge Cape Chef!!!

I still remember the night we celebrated the 2000 posts of yours


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

And a special thanks to you, CC, for saving my neck!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Athenaues,

Yes I remember well, thanks  

Dear marmalady,

Please, no problem, my pleasure


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

You are an inspiration cape...

BTW...
Did you get a mysterious amount of posts tacked on to your number???
Those were mine...

Thanks for the great posts
Danielle


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear Abby would like to offer the esteemed Cape Chef her heartfelt congratulations for his remarkable achievements. Let her clarify, however, that she does not number 3000 posts in her list of the Cape Chef's most important achievements.

First, he is a kind and generous man, who is always willing to lend a hand and help a newcomer. He is a gentleman.

The beloved Cape Chef has a gentle sense of humor. He has a fondness for the ridiculous and does not mind being teased a little. Yet, he has a soft heart and will quickly stand up for those he sees being hurt.

Our Cape Chef has an incredible knowledge of the culinary world. He always offered well thought out, interesting, and informative posts which Dear Abby dearly loves to read, whether or not she responds to them. 

So you see, my dears, the number does not matter. Dear Abby celebrates the Cape Chef simply for being who he is!

Mazel tov!

Abby


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Much respect CC, remember the "green bean incident". 

Congrats, Sir


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

*Brad:* _ You know, when I was a boy, I really wanted a catcher's mitt, but my dad wouldn't get it for me. So I held my breath until I passed out and banged my head on the coffee table. [cheerily] The doctor thought I might have brain damage. _
*Cheftalk:* _CC, what's the point of this story?_
*Brad* _I like stories._










Brad, congratulations on 3000. Here's hoping that you don't run out of things to say for another 3000! (Unlikely)
We'll get together one of these days.

Chrose

(Thanks to Homer for his assistance with this post.)


----------

